# Who's the Scariest Villager ? - Themed Polls



## Magus (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello everyone !
Thank you very much for supporting the personality polls, we reached more than 200 votes for the Battle of the Winners - Personality Polls Edition and much more for the other polls thanks to the Bell Tree community.

Here are coming the next wave of polls, it's time for the THEMED POLLS.
There will be 10 polls, each with a different theme.

Today the theme is *SCARY*, the idea is to vote for the villager you think is the scariest of the bunch.

To select the candidates I relied less on the tier list than for the personality polls, because I tried to choose the villagers that are fitting the theme the best even if some of them can be low tier. I also tried to have a little variety since everyone has different feelings and opinions towards villagers...
I hope the selection will suits you well, you still have the "Other" option if you have another villager on your mind.
Plus, *you can vote for 2 villagers* if you want.

*HERE ARE THE CONTESTANTS :































*

°°°

You can see the results of the other themed polls by clicking on those links :
SCARY POLL 
CUTE POLL 
BADDIE POLL 
JAPAN POLL 
PUNK ROCK POLL 
ELDER POLL 
FOOD POLL 🍽
NATURAL POLL 
MYTHICAL POLL 
UGLY POLL 

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 23/06/2020*
331 VOTERS

*











*

***Coco*
***Pietro*
*Rodeo


 Honorable mentions Marcel & Lucky









"Other" category award Rasher*


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

i lowkey missed your polls lmaoo

coco and pietro are the scariest for me - they’re both cool looking but hoo boy they’re kinda creepy lmao


----------



## Jam86 (Jun 12, 2020)

pietro and ruby are beautiful and i love them ♡

coco is a no no


----------



## Magus (Jun 12, 2020)

xara said:


> i lowkey missed your polls lmaoo
> 
> coco and pietro are the scariest for me - they’re both cool looking but hoo boy they’re kinda creepy lmao



Aww thank you ! I missed creating them too lol

I actually voted Coco and Pietro too, even if I love them hahaha


----------



## cheezu (Jun 12, 2020)

For me it's Coco.
Just because for the longest time I actually thought her "mouth" was her nose and her hollow eyes are pretty creepy too.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 12, 2020)

It's Jambette....not only is she scary to look at,a lot of people are scared that she's gonna move to their island.


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't find any of them particularly scary but I'd say the closest for me would be Limberg. His design gives me weird vibes idk.


----------



## Magus (Jun 12, 2020)

Nunnafinga said:


> It's Jambette....not only is she scary to look at,a lot of people are scared that she's gonna move to their island.


 
Presented like that I guess she's a real contestant for this poll 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



BluebearL said:


> I don't find any of them particularly scary but I'd say the closest for me would be Limberg. His design gives me weird vibes idk.


He kinda have a perv' face


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 12, 2020)

I voted for Ruby. She is cute and I like her a lot, but she looks like she is lacking any capacity to feel. In that regard I find her way more unsettling than Coco since Coco can't show emotion based on the fact that she doesn't have the facial features necessary, but Ruby could be expressive and just isn't because she is probably empty inside?


----------



## aetherene (Jun 12, 2020)

Coco is a little creepy but she's so cute at the same time lol

I voted for Rodeo since he looks like a demon bull. I would be terrified to meet him. (Also, he's a lazy villager? Omg, I would never suspect that hahaha)


----------



## Magus (Jun 12, 2020)

aetherene said:


> Coco is a little creepy but she's so cute at the same time lol
> 
> I voted for Rodeo since he looks like a demon bull. I would be terrified to meet him. (Also, he's a lazy villager? Omg, I would never suspect that hahaha)


Clearly if I meet a big dark bull with red eyes in real life I would STAY AWAY 
But then if the poor bull is lazy he would be very sad you didn't came to talk to him, guess he still has his bugs to befriend with


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 12, 2020)

From the list, I would say that Coco is the scariest! Maybe it's because I grew in in Asia, but I don't find clowns scary (they seem to be a thing in children's birthday parties in Western countries) so Pietro is adorable to me!


----------



## aetherene (Jun 12, 2020)

Magus said:


> Clearly if I meet a big dark bull with red eyes in real life I would STAY AWAY
> But then if the poor bull is lazy he would be very sad you didn't came to talk to him, guess he still has his bugs to befriend with



AHHHHH you made me feel guilty about not meeting and talking to him. Especially since lazy villagers are so sweet too.


----------



## Emmsey (Jun 12, 2020)

I voted other for Hippeaux I swear that guy is creepy the hair... the weird looks...


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 12, 2020)

You put Ruby on the list?...
The scariest villagers are the female kangaroos, freaks of nature, or at least in animal crossing they are.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't find any of the listed villagers to be scary.
However my vote is for Greta because she is terrifying when angry.
Beardo would be second.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 12, 2020)

Rodeo literally looks like a demon. And it's even more creepy cause he wears the graduation gown so it looks like he's in a demonic cult...


----------



## LaFra (Jun 12, 2020)

Rasher and his smile D:


----------



## Barney (Jun 12, 2020)

I voted Coco thanks to those soulless eyes, but I stumbled across something (?) called Clay on an island once and nearly jumped out of my skin! Not sure what he was supposed to be, but he was terrifying.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 12, 2020)

I voted for Ankha because she is my personal favorite out of the group.  I also selected other for CANBERRA. Those eyes scare me to death...


----------



## MrPicard (Jun 12, 2020)

Barney said:


> I voted Coco thanks to those soulless eyes, but I stumbled across something (?) called Clay on an island once and nearly jumped out of my skin! Not sure what he was supposed to be, but he was terrifying.



Clay? The hamster? I have him on my island, he's kinda sweet but also really creepy sometimes, so, you're on to something there. lol


----------



## Ciary (Jun 12, 2020)

Coco for sure. I love her but she's scary

I'm also scared of peanut.
She looks cute and huggable, but she's a serial killer! I'm sure of it!
A friend of mine has her on her their island and has shared some scary things they've said. like making comments about hiding things, becoming really nervous when she sees you with a shovel and asking you in panic if you found something. also giving a gravestone and then saying they're the bestest of best friends


----------



## Barney (Jun 12, 2020)

MrPicard said:


> Clay? The hamster? I have him on my island, he's kinda sweet but also really creepy sometimes, so, you're on to something there. lol



I didn't get that he was a hamster. I thought he was a bear!

I approached the campfire while he has his back to the camera, then he turned around and those eyes freaked me out!


----------



## petrichr (Jun 12, 2020)

I can see the cute appeal of every villager except Ribbot and Raddle... like what the hell... Robot frog and creepy surgeon frog. Nope nope nope. Even Coco's dead eyes have some "cute" appeal in that freakish way.


----------



## MrPicard (Jun 12, 2020)

Barney said:


> I didn't get that he was a hamster. I thought he was a bear!
> 
> I approached the campfire while he has his back to the camera, then he turned around and those eyes freaked me out!



Clay is a hamster, definitely. lol And he freaked me out at first as well, so I completely understand. I've kinda grown somewhat fond of him tho. I'd be sad if he asked to move away from my island. His weirdness adds to my gaming experience, haha.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 12, 2020)

Voted for Coco. I hate it when things have no eyes.. hers are only empty sockets. Big NO for me!


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 12, 2020)

Rasher and his angry face or happy face ...


----------



## Weiland (Jun 12, 2020)

I love Coco! She's not that scary.  I think Rodeo is the creepiest out of them all.


----------



## thisisausername (Jun 12, 2020)

LaFra said:


> Rasher and his smile D:



Rasher is so cute to me i love him   


I voted Rodeo because like others said, he looks like a demon but he'd be cool to have on my island!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 12, 2020)

I voted other:

Chadder.

It's the holes man. It's the holes. I know I will most likely be alone on this one so I guess this is the hill I die on.

I love Pietro so I'm not sure if I should be rooting for him or not. ​


----------



## stiney (Jun 12, 2020)

I voted Pietro and other for Stitches. Toys that come to life is never gonna end well for the humans.


----------



## airpeaches (Jun 12, 2020)

Coco is a favorite of mine but I can't deny her frightening appearance so I voted her her, though I do love the design choice of making her a gyroid bunny.

I still remember when I first saw her on GameCube as a kid; she scared me but we quickly became friends when I realized she was a sweetie. However her exposed facial orifices are certainly weird and a little startling to look at sometimes, lol.

If I'd thought of him I definitely would've voted Raddle under 'Other,' but he didn't occur to me! I find him adorable but also scary in theory, since he's doctor themed but also a poisonous frog.

Edit: I changed my vote so it was for Coco and Other, Raddle!


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 12, 2020)

Spike


----------



## Feferily (Jun 12, 2020)

Chief.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 12, 2020)

Chow. Probably the only villager I could actually get nightmares of lol. I didn't use to find him terrifying, but the more you think about him... his coloring... his face... yikes


----------



## Alicia (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm looking forward to more polls from you! I voted for Coco and Pietro.
I think Coco is cute, but also a little scary with her eyes and mouth!
I don't mind Pietro as much now that I met him on a mystery island.
I still don't want him on my island though.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 12, 2020)

Ok so I might be the only one who sees this, but does anyone else think Tammy is absurdly creepy? Her eyes just give me chills, she’s just so... unnerving to me!
I also voted for Coco as well. I like her as a villager, but I still think she is a bit creepy! She is sweet though, ngl!


Spoiler: just pure terror


----------



## lulu9956 (Jun 12, 2020)

Moose for sure.

If he ever showed up on my island I think I would have to delete my save file

(also Pietro is an angel and would never hurt anyone)


----------



## Yujian (Jun 12, 2020)

Obviously it's this guy


----------



## stiney (Jun 12, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Ok so I might be the only one who sees this, but does anyone else think Tammy is absurdly creepy? Her eyes just give me chills, she’s just so... unnerving to me!
> I also voted for Coco as well. I like her as a villager, but I still think she is a bit creepy! She is sweet though, ngl!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: just pure terror


Definitely creepy. Reminds me of Apple’s creepiness.


----------



## teanopi (Jun 12, 2020)

Barold freaks me out to no end. I don't think he's _that_ ugly, but he definitely looks like a serial killer to me. 
Kabuki also deserves an honorable mention. He's not creepy, but he's pretty scary-looking. He's got the personality to back it up, too.


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 12, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hello everyone !
> Thank you very much for supporting the personality polls, we reached more than 200 votes for the Battle of the Winners - Personality Polls Edition and much more for the other polls thanks to the Bell Tree community.
> 
> Here are coming the next wave of polls, it's time for the THEMED POLLS.
> ...


Tucker is nightmare fuel


----------



## ellienoise (Jun 12, 2020)

I think everyone who voted lucky on the poll have actually been inside of his house in NH. New Leaf? egipcian, cool. New Horizons? CEMETERY WITH HUMAN BONES IN IT. It kinda freaked me out when I first saw it, not gonna lie.


----------



## Mayor Fia (Jun 12, 2020)

Pietro and Coco. I hate clowns with a burning passion and Coco freaked me out a lot when was I younger playing on GC.


----------



## rezberri (Jun 12, 2020)

i had to vote for my boi ribbot. dude's picture looks like flaming elmo but with world domination in his eyes lol


----------



## Jules (Jun 12, 2020)

Y'all don't know about my girl Tabby?


----------



## Fye (Jun 12, 2020)

Pietro is the only one who creeps me out  between the heavy makeup and the outfit he doesn't even look like an animal and that's the scariest part


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 12, 2020)

Who the heck said Rodeo? He’s the least scary thing in the universe! He is absolutely adorable and cuddly!


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 12, 2020)

I would say Coco. I actually like her a lot, but the longer she stares at you, the more it gets creepy.


----------



## ayeeprill (Jun 12, 2020)

Truffles is a walking nightmare. She did me so dirty in Wild World and I am still bitter.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 12, 2020)

Was a tough call voting for Rodeo over Pietro for the #2 spot, but Pietro is more creepy than scary to me.


----------



## serudesu (Jun 12, 2020)

Why is Coco creepy, i love her. ;~;

Honestly, scariest villager is Rasher...
Especially when he smiles...
I met him island hopping when I was getting my first 3 villagers... I was so disturbed.







	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020



ayeeprill said:


> Truffles is a walking nightmare. She did me so dirty in Wild World and I am still bitter.


I looked her up because I didn't know what she looked like... so I can kinda see what you mean... but my first thought was an angry peppa pig. I hope the bitterness wears off~


----------



## frenchip (Jun 12, 2020)

im not sure how popular this one is, but i voted for rodeo. i first met him in city folk a few years back and something about his eyes kinda freaked me out, but honestly, im not as scared of him nowadays.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2020)

LaFra said:


> Rasher and his smile D:



Rasher is _killing_ it with his slasher realness.


----------



## marshallows (Jun 12, 2020)

coco and pietro for me. coco bc ....gyroids....and pietro is just..no LOL.
i'm surprised ruby is on here. i mean to each their own but idk what's scary about her lol. she's like a walking tiktok 
rasher and kabuki are two others who i find unsettling as well and they're not on here


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 12, 2020)

Coco kind of horrifies me!


----------



## Minimasher (Jun 12, 2020)

I think that Chow is the scariest


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 12, 2020)

Coco and Marcel : (


----------



## serudesu (Jun 12, 2020)

@Magus Is it safe to say we can add Rasher to the list too? as I’m lurking there’s a couple talking about his smile..

❤


----------



## coffee biscuit (Jun 12, 2020)

Chow lmao his smile is from the depths of my nightmares


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 12, 2020)

Nah guys, Cobb.





He is so scary. I hate him.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 12, 2020)

Other, I gave the orange dress to Tangy. It looks like a cross section of her torso. I did not think this through.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 12, 2020)

None of those, though they are mostly hideous.

I'd say Gaston because he bears an uncanny resemblance to the Führer.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 12, 2020)

Gaston!

EDIT: Oh, and Canberra .-.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't find any Animal Crossing characters to be scary, creepy, or unsettling to be honest. If I had to pick one for the poll, I guess it would be Coco since her Haniwa funerary doll-inspired design gives her a unique appearance unlike any of the other villagers and I could see that making other people uncomfortable. That said, I love her and all of the rest of the villagers on the list as well.


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 13, 2020)

From eavesdropping, my villagers think Kabuki is scary and he gets really offended lol. I don’t think he’s scary though. He’s just blunt.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 13, 2020)

I have to vote for jambette, pretty sure a frog shouldn't have that big of a lip.


----------



## Jas (Jun 13, 2020)

tabby is pretty horrifying, honestly!


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

serudesu said:


> @Magus Is it safe to say we can add Rasher to the list too? as I’m lurking there’s a couple talking about his smile..
> 
> ❤


Sadly I can't change the villagers in the poll with the Edit option, but it's very possible that Rasher gets an honorable mention in the final results   

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020

*First results in the first post of the thread guys ! *


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted for   Coco


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted for Roscoe. He's the only one from the list who feels sort of unsettling to me. A lot of the others have kind of a spooky theme, but they're really cute!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 13, 2020)

Not sure how Roscoe is here but Mathilda is not. Maybe just lack of poll space. Anyway Ankha and Lucky aren’t scary at all. I guess Coco would be out of these choices. I think Roscoe and Mathilda look sinister though, which is cool.

Greta the mouse is unsettling too. I’m not sure how. She really just looks like a grandma. But still...you don’t wanna make her angry..


----------



## Magus (Jun 13, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Not sure how Roscoe is here but Mathilda is not. Maybe just lack of poll space. Anyway Ankha and Lucky aren’t scary at all. I guess Coco would be out of these choices. I think Roscoe and Mathilda look sinister though, which is cool.
> 
> Greta the mouse is unsettling too. I’m not sure how. She really just looks like a grandma. But still...you don’t wanna make her angry..
> 
> View attachment 273889


Mathilda could be in this poll yeah, but I have only 9 spaces (since one is for "Other"), and Roscoe is often seen as a scary and dark villager on forums, maybe more than Mathilda because he's a horse..? Like demon horse ? Don't know, I love him (and usually I don't like horses in AC). 

Ankha and Lucky aren't scary for me but again, a lot of gamers think they are, maybe because they have that spooky ancient egyptian theme.

Greta clearly is growing on me, and even more with this picture 
I can tell you one thing, she's a candidate of one of the future secret poll


----------



## courtky (Jun 13, 2020)

I put other for Rodney


no explanation needed


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 13, 2020)

Coco and Pietro.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



Nunnafinga said:


> It's Jambette....not only is she scary to look at,a lot of people are scared that she's gonna move to their island.


My husband has her and Diva


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 13, 2020)

I feel like the reason Coco has the most votes us because she us popular and she's pretty creepy. Ankha is popular, but not that scary.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 13, 2020)

Coco and Rodeo got my vote, since one has holes for a face and the other is a demonic cultist.  I wish Diva was a choice though because she gives me actual shivers.


----------



## marea (Jun 13, 2020)

Beardo got all these villagers beat whent it comes to who creeps me out the most. I have yet to build the campsite but i fear the day that i walk into that tent to find him there waiting for me.


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 13, 2020)

For me, it'd have to be Ruby. Her eyes just feel like they're staring into your soul...


----------



## Rosch (Jun 13, 2020)

Coco. When you stare at her eyes, you're basically staring on a soulless empty shell of a sentient coconut with bunny ears who can suck the life force out of you.


----------



## fairyring (Jun 13, 2020)

rasher.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 13, 2020)

I voted for Coco, but if you look in my Pinwheel spoiler in my signature you'll find all of the scaries I put in my NL haunted town

I have Lucky, Ankha, Coco, Raddle, Sprocket, Rasher, Marcel, Pietro, Stitches, and Tabby!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 13, 2020)

coco gives me bad vibes


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 13, 2020)

definitely coco (from the options you gave us)! her face looks so hollow ;; even though i know it’s supposed to resemble those japanese forest spirits, it still creeps me out aaa she looks like a haunted doll or something!


----------



## Magus (Jun 14, 2020)

*Results updated*
Coco still dominating the poll but Pietro and Rodeo are really close in terms of votes, so don't hesitate to vote for those who haven't


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2020)

I think Coco


----------



## Magus (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for your participation ! *Results updated !* Villagers on the podium remain the same though.


----------



## Magus (Jun 16, 2020)

*Podium remains the same today*

Here's a little pic of Rodeo talking about Pietro :


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jun 16, 2020)

I voted Rodeo because in happy home designer he had you make some weird milk farm or somethin. e_e


----------



## Feunard (Jun 16, 2020)

As much as I love Ribbot (I had him as a villager in Wild World), he used to scare me at first, when I was a child. That's because I thought he was some kind of an alien because of his design, and I used to be so scared of them. D:


----------



## Sloom (Jun 16, 2020)

Cashmere for sure lol


----------



## Magus (Jun 16, 2020)

Sloom said:


> Cashmere for sure lol


Poor grandma


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jun 16, 2020)

I'll go for Rodeo and Roscoe. When they're angry i'll get out of the scene


----------



## Gunner (Jun 16, 2020)

Probably Raddle, although by today's standards he now looks normal!


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 16, 2020)

Pietro creeps me out the most, but that's mainly due to a fear of clowns. Lucky also creeps me out because of his whole body being wrapped up. Coco kinda scares me because of her face. I also am creeped out by Mathilda due to her face, and it doesn't help that she has a baby that looks exactly like her in her pouch lol.


----------



## Squinish (Jun 16, 2020)

Magus said:


> *HERE ARE THE CONTESTANTS :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 of these things are not like the others.  ;P


HOW?!  I mean first look at Ruby.  How is that even considered scary?  Let along one of the top 9 you could think of as scary.  I question your fear level.  I am worried.  What have you seen Ruby do.... hmmm...  She is a white bunny.  That bunny from Monty Python was white.  OMG!  She's the killer rabbit!  It all makes sense.  ;P

Now onto the queen.  Yes I might be a little bias on this.  Ankha is queen and my #1 fav, but really.  She is nothing to be scared of.  Just worshiped.  That's all she want.  She does not scare you away.  She want's you to adore her and shower her with expensive things.  All worship our queen.  WORSHIP I SAY!   ....    Woah!  Sorry about that.  Hope I did not scare you with my pure devotion to my queen.  

So ya, you need to get your eyes check or reveal your secret knowledge of how they are scary.  All I see is an adorable bunny and goddess queen kitten.  


God I want to add Ruby to my collection.  Oh and Coco to.  Nothing scary about her.  Nothing scary about holes leading straight into the void, from which no villager will ever escape.  

Ya she's perfect and I want her as well.  ;P


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 16, 2020)

I voted Pietro. Extremo the clown used to scare me almost every day I never knew when he was going to arrive while I was walking around, he thought it was so funny to see the look on my face. Nope I just can’t.


----------



## Santana (Jun 17, 2020)

judy is terrifying


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 18, 2020)

I personally don't find any of these villagers scary but I voted for Pietro just because I know a lot of people have a fear of clowns.


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Jun 18, 2020)

Baabara scares me =~=" I was excited to have her move into her town with her sleepy eyes. But when she opens them... there's nothing there. Just dull black. *shivers*

At least with Coco you know what you get, whereas I thought I was getting a dreamlike snooty villager only for her to turn out more nightmareish! (Also honestly, Coco is rather cute to me!)


----------



## Fendi (Jun 18, 2020)

I definitely understand why people choose Coco, and obviously the lack of facial expressions is scary. But at the same time, it's really interesting how they juxtaposed it with her really sweet voice. Plus every time you speak with her, the sound chime that plays is always such a light hearted tune. 

If I were to pick though, it would definitely be Pietro. Literally a scary clown in my opinion.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 18, 2020)

Coco! I think her eyes are really creepy. But I love her -w-


----------



## Magus (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello guys ! 
*It's the last day to vote for the SCARY POLL if you haven't  *


----------



## Magus (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for your participation  

*Final Results - 23/06/2020*
331 VOTERS

*












*

***Coco*
***Pietro*
*Rodeo


 Honorable mentions Marcel & Lucky









"Other" category award Rasher*





What do you think ? Are you happy with the results ?


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 23, 2020)

Magus said:


> Thanks for your participation
> 
> *Final Results - 23/06/2020
> 
> ...


The Top 3 is a solid list. I would have ranked Rodeo first, Coco second, and Pietro third.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m out to get whoever voted Rodeo and Pietro
...
...
...I think perhaps that makes ME scary


----------



## Duckling (Jun 29, 2020)

I despise Coco and Limberg... and Barold lol

Coco:
Her soulless eyes are so creepy and dark and they look like they’ll suck you in. I also hate her texture?? I also hate the cactus (or whatever) the thing that comes when you’re building a bridge or something like that. Freaky haha

Limberg:
He’s just so ugly and he looks like he’ll beat you up or something like that lmao. I hate his salami cheeks  

Barold:
Barold just looks like a pervert 

Honorable mentions...

Bella: 
How did she not make it into the list?  Shes so scary looking,, but she’s peppy?? haha


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

I can tell that coco smells like death. Sugar and _death._


----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

Okay, but I've actually had nightmares about Apple.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 29, 2020)

Coco is scary for real lol
I have Pietro and he's really cute


----------

